# 2012 Starcraft STX 2050 for sale 37,500



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

2012 Starcraft STX 2050 for sale 37,500 obo
Evinrude Etec 225-HO (189 Hrs) and Evinrude Etec 15-HO kicker (476 hrs)
2019 upgraded trolling motor on bow to the 112# 36 volt Ulterra with power stow/ deploy
2019 upgraded to a new Raymarine Axiom GPS/ Sonar
10 Cisco Track mount rod holders come with the boat
2018 added Wave Whackers to the stern

Standard boat package includes Berts tracks mounted aft of windshield, includes 10-Cisco tube rod holders. 3-Group 31 AGM Troll Batteries, 1-group 31 starter battery. Minn Kota 330D 3 bank charger for troll batteries, single bank charger for starter battery. Stay N Charge on board battery charger (charge your batteries while you fish). VHF Radio w/8' fiberglass antenna. Snap in carpet for the cockpit (never used). Bimini top (never used). Tandem axle Trailmaster trailer, w/spare tire, swing tongue, and ratchet tie down straps. Snap on cover.

All Maintenance and winterized completed professionally every year.
Stored in climate controlled building over winter every year.
Very well maintained and super clean.

PM me or Call/ Text six1four37eight78zero8.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Is the kicker a 15hp? Pics show 9.8?


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Kenlow1 said:


> Is the kicker a 15hp? Pics show 9.8?


It's a sneaky thing to do that is not becoming of a good Christian boy- but I put era correct 9.8 stickers on it... It made it possible to use on a certain lake at one time that had a HP limit (so some older guys had a big boat to fish for crappie comfortably on.) I regret nothing, lol. 

But it's a 15 HP HO... and I would gladly order the correct decals again if that were a request by the new buyer.


----------



## Wdw0718 (Dec 31, 2013)

How many hours on the main motor?


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Wdw0718 said:


> How many hours on the main motor?


They were hooked up to diagnostics a few years ago when it was in for regular service but I can’t find the print out to give you exact numbers. I believe the main was at 150-200 hour and the kicker was at 300-350. 

So conservative estimates without having the paper in front of me is:

~200 on main/ ~350 on kicker 

Most of my hours of propulsion were on the original electric trolling motor. The reason I went to the new ulterra trolling motor was to have that push button deploy and retract for convenience. The boat is in as good as new condition, washed and waxed after every trip just about. Kept clean and dry indoors. Any maintenance needed has been done promptly and professionally. Hope that helps answer your questions.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Did this boat sell ?


----------

